# 4th of July Pot Luck Feast at Jeff Hampton's



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, it's about time we got going on our dinner menu and who's bringing what!!!! 
I will keep an update on this so please let us know ASAP....
The paper plates/cutlery/bowls/napkins/cups will all be supplied. What we always need is drinks and ice! Always need lots of vegetables, salads, desserts. We have limited chairs so bring a chair to sit on.  

Al: hamburgers, hot dogs and buns, mayo. some boomers!!!!!
Jeff: smoked chicken thighs, dutch oven deer roast with 
         vegs, boiled peanuts.
Tomi: green bean salad, cold marinated shrimp, dessert.
pine nut and wife: Ice and drinks, and a couple of watermelons. cole slaw...We're coming this year! 
poundcake:  ice cream
skunkhound:   spicy Carolina pulled pork
The Cross Crew: Baked Beans
chenryiv: "Aunt Diana" Mac & Cheese, and a cheese cake dessert 
clipper: blackberry/blueberry/peach cobbler
Longstreet1: chips and dips, dutch oven cobbler
morninghunter:   couple gallons ice tea, pasta salad, chips
woodswalker: mexican chicken salad, birthday cake and cupcakes!!!! 
RPM: 3 bean salad, baked beans, ice and drinks
D4:  tater salad and drinks
Rix56:  coleslaw and drinks
Tag-a-long(and sweetheart! the 2 legged one!!): corn on the cob, dessert.
Shane Whitlock: ice, naner pudding (also my favorite) and cake 
dm/wolfskin: broccoli casserole (my favorite!!!!!!)
youngtrad: veg of his choice... 
snakekiller and his bride:  4th of July sheet cake, drinks and ince
monkeywrench:
Chris Horsman:


----------



## pine nut (Jun 8, 2014)

Ice and drinks, and a couple of watermelons. We're coming this year!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll make ice cream


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 8, 2014)

I've heard that before.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jun 8, 2014)

Spicy Carolina pulled pork.


----------



## chenryiv (Jun 8, 2014)

"Aunt Diana" Mac & Cheese, and a cheese cake dessert


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anyone want to volunteer to bring condiments for the burgers and dogs? Mayo, mustard, ketchup, pickles, chips, onions, cheese slices, etc., etc.. I will take care of the dogs, burgers, and buns.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Anyone want to volunteer to bring condiments for the burgers and dogs? Mayo, mustard, ketchup, pickles, chips, onions, cheese slices, etc., etc.. I will take care of the dogs, burgers, and buns.



Al I figured between me and Jeff we probably had the condiments covered.  hope it was okay I posted the burgers and dogs plus buns for you....that's what you usually do.   still need plenty of chips tho!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 9, 2014)

Put us down for some baked beans.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 9, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> Al I figured between me and Jeff we probably had the condiments covered.  hope it was okay I posted the burgers and dogs plus buns for you....that's what you usually do.   still need plenty of chips tho!!



We're good. Sometimes folks can't figure out what to bring and I was trying to make it easy for them.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## pine nut (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't Fergit Al's  Mayo!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 12, 2014)

pine nut said:


> Don't Fergit Al's  Mayo!



 I will be sure to bring my own. Can't believe anyone believes that a hamburger doesn't need mayo.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2014)

Al33 said:


> I will be sure to bring my own. Can't believe anyone believes that a hamburger doesn't need mayo.



Al, the reason I didn't have mayo at the latest NGTA shoot is the risk of food poisoning from having it out in the heat with no good way to refrigerate it...call me crazy, but making people sick ain't high on my list of things to do...


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 13, 2014)

They sell little packets you know


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 13, 2014)

Ice chest or a bowl with ice to keep the mayo from turning into a stomach ache.No No:


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 13, 2014)

Yall think you can move this to the 5th?  I gotta work the 4th and the kids are really getting old enough to enjoy it now.  Hope y'all have a blast.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 13, 2014)

rapid fire said:


> Yall think you can move this to the 5th?  I gotta work the 4th and the kids are really getting old enough to enjoy it now.  Hope y'all have a blast.



Sorry about that. The 5th is clean up day, the 6th is  NGT Shoot day and all that entails. Busy weekend for sure.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> They sell little packets you know





dm/wolfskin said:


> Ice chest or a bowl with ice to keep the mayo from turning into a stomach ache.No No:



I wasn't talking to either of you. No No:


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 13, 2014)

A little grumpy aint he Martin?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 13, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> A little grumpy aint he Martin?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 13, 2014)

dutchman said:


> Al, the reason I didn't have mayo at the latest NGTA shoot is the risk of food poisoning from having it out in the heat with no good way to refrigerate it...call me crazy, but making people sick ain't high on my list of things to do...



Crispen doesn't believe in mayo on a  burger either. I guess I will just start bringing my own in a little cooler.


----------



## RPM (Jun 15, 2014)

Rebecca and I are planning to be there.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 16, 2014)

Right now I am planning to be there in the morning and thru lunch.  I tried to talk my wife into coming but without success.  She did consent to bake me a blackberry-blueberry-peach cobbler for the table that day.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jun 16, 2014)

We can bring some chips and dips maybe do a dutch oven cobbler
How are the skeeters?


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 16, 2014)

The wife and I will be bringng the kids. Probably bring a side or two, she has food allergies plus she's picky lol. I got given a Ben Pearson superjet that's only 25# so I may even have her shooting


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Ill be there with my bunch. How does some plates cups knives forks and spoons sound. Bowls too and some mayo


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 18, 2014)

Chris Horsman said:


> Ill be there with my bunch. How does some plates cups knives forks and spoons sound. Bowls too and some mayo



Chris we got all the paper and utensils covered...... and Al's bringing the mayo!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 23, 2014)

Keep it going folks!!!!  getting here fast!!!!


----------



## morning hunter (Jun 26, 2014)

Looking forward to the shoot.  We will bring a couple gallons of tea, a pasta salad and chips.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 27, 2014)

Do we know or have any kind of an estimate for attendance?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2014)

pine nut said:


> Do we know or have any kind of an estimate for attendance?



Hard to tell Bill but even in extremely hot and/or wet weather we have had great turnouts. I'm guessing 70 - 90 and maybe more given that the 4th falls on a Friday this year.


----------



## RPM (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure what we're bringing.
Checked the list and anything we thought of is already covered.
I'll have Rebecca take look at the list.
We'll come up with a few things.

If you want a hand with setup I'd be glad to help.
We've got a table, 10'x10' canopy, oscillating fan.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 27, 2014)

RPM said:


> Not sure what we're bringing.
> Checked the list and anything we thought of is already covered.
> I'll have Rebecca take look at the list.
> We'll come up with a few things.
> ...



let me know Bob, those other articles can always be useful!!!! looking forward to seeing ya'll!!

pinenut, I honestly have no clear idea as to attendance, but gotta be over 50 by now.....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 27, 2014)

90 % sure I can make it this year.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 27, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> 90 % sure I can make it this year.



We will be honored Mike!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2014)

dm/wolfskin said:


> 90 % sure I can make it this year.


Sure hope you can make it Mike!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 27, 2014)

Most of the Cochran clan will be there. We will be bringing mexican chicken salad pinwheels and probably another dish just undecided yet on what.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 27, 2014)

woodswalker said:


> Most of the Cochran clan will be there. We will be bringing mexican chicken salad pinwheels and probably another dish just undecided yet on what.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 27, 2014)

This is Jenn....Casey forgot to mention birthday cake or cupcakes.  We will be bringing the birthday cake for Josie's birthday.  But shhhh.....she has no idea everyone is going to sing happy birthday to her before lunch.  If someone can give me an idea of how many cupcakes we might need by the 2nd, I would love to make enough for everyone.  Thanks!  Getting excited and hoping weather is great!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 28, 2014)

we need veggies and desserts!!!!!!


----------



## RPM (Jun 28, 2014)

How's 3 bean salad and bake beans?
Do you need a cooler w/ ice and drinks?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 28, 2014)

RPM said:


> How's 3 bean salad and bake beans?
> Do you need a cooler w/ ice and drinks?



thanks Bob,  we ALWAYS need drinks and ice....so when everyone is asked to bring their own chairs, bring something to drink to put in the pile too!!!!....


----------



## D4 (Jun 29, 2014)

We will bring some tater salad and some drinks.


----------



## Rix56 (Jun 29, 2014)

*4th of July shoot*

Tomi, I will be there and will bring coleslaw and some desert.  Let me know if someone else was bringing slaw.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 30, 2014)

Folks the menu is topnotch!!!!! 
The forecast looks pretty darn good for Friday!!!
I believe this is gonna be well attended!!!!looks like we are gonna eat like Kings and Queens!!!  And we can't wait to see ya'll



Don't forget a toy or something really cool for the kids blanket that Al will take care of!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 30, 2014)

Al33 said:


> I will be sure to bring my own. Can't believe anyone believes that a hamburger doesn't need mayo.



Al I don't know what to think about folks what would serve a burger or a hotdog without mayo! 

Put Mitch and I down for corn on the cob and some kind of dessert.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 30, 2014)

Things are shaping up quite nicely and we may just have a record turnout this year. So thankful Jeff allows us to have it at his spread and for all his preparation efforts, and of course for Tomi taking care of dinner plans and a lot more. You two are GREAT!!!!

I'm pretty pumped about it and sure look forward to seeing everyone that can make it. I will be bringing my scoring target game for those that want to play.

Wishing everyone safe journeys and appreciate so many helping out with toys, food, and more. This is going to be an awesome event folks, sure hope everyone that wants to come can make it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 30, 2014)

Pretty pumped about it too Al, definately bringing some toys, my boys have an over abundance.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 30, 2014)

Jeff and I talked tonight and we thought some folks might want to bring fireworks too. Ya'll are welcome to if u want. In the past it was too dry or too wet...but this year seems to be JUST RIGHT!!!!  and that firecracker eating dog is still here!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 1, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> Jeff and I talked tonight and we thought some folks might want to bring fireworks too. Ya'll are welcome to if u want. In the past it was too dry or too wet...but this year seems to be JUST RIGHT!!!!  and that firecracker eating dog is still here!!!!



I will be bringing a few of the big boomers but that little firecracker eating dog will have to be penned up otherwise he will go up in a huge hair ball.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 1, 2014)

Broccoli casserole.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks like I will bring a large cooler of ice. And a couple of deserts. A cake and a banana pudding possibly


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 1, 2014)

Al33 said:


> I will be bringing a few of the big boomers but that little firecracker eating dog will have to be penned up otherwise he will go up in a huge hair ball.



Jeff says the dogs will be penned up for most of the day.....


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 1, 2014)

Here is a map to get from 1-20 west to the house.


----------



## youngtrad (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll be there and I'll bring some sort of vegetable undecided as yet


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks for the map Jeff!!!! getting closer!!!!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 2, 2014)

I got the rub on the butts, a fresh tank of propane, and some hickory from Al for the smokey goodness.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 3, 2014)

it's getting down to the wire...we are gonna have a BLAST!!!!!!!


----------

